# Instagram Tortoise



## Tito17 (Jun 23, 2014)

Recently I decided to combine my love for tortoises and photography. I made George, my Hermans tortoise, an Instagram. If anyone would like to follow him, or if anyone has done the same thing I have I would be more than glad to follow ur tort.  
Please follow at lone_george thank u


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 23, 2014)

Haha! Very cute! Following.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 23, 2014)

I am just curios, but what is the main purpose behind intagram? Just photo sharing?


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jun 23, 2014)

dmmj said:


> I am just curios, but what is the main purpose behind intagram? Just photo sharing?



Yep! Photo sharing, artsy filters, finding pictures of your interests. I never understood the purpose before I got it, now I'm hooked.


----------



## Elohi (Jun 23, 2014)

Can be a pretty good educational tool too for when someone squired a new pet and searches hashtags of interest or similar to their own. They can find out that they may have been informed of an incorrect species or even incorrect care of their animal. I think it can really help because Instagram is WIDELY used. 

TFO should have an Instagram that members can # or "@" tag. A horizon that could greatly help with informing the masses. 

I follow some tort people. Hermannichris is one I follow, although I don't think that's his Instagram acct name. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Tito17 (Jun 23, 2014)

@Elohi that's a great idea !!! TFO should have an Instagram, I'm all for the idea !!!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 23, 2014)

For those of you saying TFO should be on instagram, we do have a feed back section. Just sayin.


----------



## Elohi (Jun 23, 2014)

LOL at "squired". Thanks autocorrect...


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 24, 2014)

Definitely following


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes. I will follow. The good thing is I don't have to "run" to George.


----------



## mitchellr (Jun 24, 2014)

I find instagram very amusing. Lol. Even tortoiseforum has IG account, i think it's @tortoises_of_ig 

Myself has an instagram account dedicated for my tortoises. Lol. With # you can search at species that you'd like to see such as #yniphora or #radiated.


----------



## Flipper (Jun 24, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 24, 2014)

My reds are at #redtorts


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 24, 2014)

I have an IG for my turtles to!! I followed you!!


----------



## mitchellr (Jun 24, 2014)

I followed you too! If you dont mind please let me promote my IG here too. Follow me at @radiatatort please!!


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I follow some tort people. Hermannichris is one I follow, although I don't think that's his Instagram acct name.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
I follow him as well, he has a fantastic account. I believe its @chris_leone.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 24, 2014)

mitchellr said:


> I followed you too! If you dont mind please let me promote my IG here too. Follow me at @radiatatort please!!


Just followed


----------



## justino4444 (Jun 24, 2014)

I am now following George!


~ Justin


----------



## Flipper (Jun 24, 2014)

I just joined Instagram! Good grief! I'm such a technological idiot!

I'm Aub_K on there


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine is Tortoisetime565

I share daily shenanigans!


----------



## Flipper (Jun 24, 2014)

christinaland128 said:


> My reds are at #redtorts


Can't find you under redtorts


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 24, 2014)

Flipper said:


> Can't find you under redtorts


Christinaland128


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 24, 2014)

christinaland128 said:


> Christinaland128


Hashtag #redtorts


----------



## Elohi (Jun 24, 2014)

I created a new Instagram just for the torts. Please follow me and I will return the follow 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 24, 2014)

I think it's safe to say we're all slightly obsessed with our little ones!


----------



## Elohi (Jun 24, 2014)

christinaland128 said:


> I think it's safe to say we're all slightly obsessed with our little ones!



I have a personal IG and it's full of my Leo's. I should have made them their own IG a long time ago lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 24, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I have a personal IG and it's full of my Leo's. I should have made them their own IG a long time ago lol.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


Our Torts are celebrities and we're just... People. Lol


----------



## Elohi (Jun 24, 2014)

I considered just sharing my personal IG but I swamp it with kid pictures too so tort people will be like wthhhhhh lol. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 24, 2014)

I post everything. My tort pics are under my personal profile but they all have hashtag #redtorts.

Instagram has really nice features. It can really bring a picture to life. The settings are easy to use, the effects are cool. I like it.


----------



## Lira (Jun 24, 2014)

christinaland128 said:


> My reds are at #redtorts


@christinaland128 Following.  My Insta is not just for Lira but from now on I'll follow your lead and hashtag her #lira
Also following @mitchellr , @Tito17 and tortoise forum My insta is BondosaAruanda in case anyone wants to follow.


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 24, 2014)

Lira said:


> @christinaland128 Following.  My Insta is not just for Lira but from now on I'll follow your lead and hashtag her #lira
> Also following @mitchellr , @Tito17 and tortoise forum My insta is BondosaAruanda in case anyone wants to follow.


There's already a lira. :/ maybe do LiraTort


----------



## Elohi (Jun 24, 2014)

I feel like a dork. I posted a long winded suggestion for a TFO Instagram acct and hellooooooo they have one hahahaha. 
tortoises_of_ig


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Lira (Jun 24, 2014)

christinaland128 said:


> There's already a lira. :/ maybe do LiraTort


Ok, but are you sure it's not her? I tagged her in a video after writing this post, as test.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 25, 2014)

Flipper said:


> I just joined Instagram! Good grief! I'm such a technological idiot!
> 
> I'm Aub_K on there





tortoisetime565 said:


> Mine is Tortoisetime565
> 
> I share daily shenanigans!


Just followed both of you!


----------



## Tito17 (Jun 26, 2014)

I would just like to thank all of u for following haha I enjoy seeing all your tort pics, thanks again tito17


----------



## Lira (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks to this thread, Lira now has an insta hashtag #vidadalira (Lira's life, in Portuguese). 
Also lots of new friends like George.


----------



## smarch (Jun 27, 2014)

haha my instagram started out as mine but now its just for my franklin! It's Biffforever (3 Fs). I'll be sure to come back here and find you all when I can get on my phone! Literally my instagram is full of tortoises and turtles owners so I always love more  I learn different little ideas in care all the time from others and I hope I've changed some peoples outlooks on care.

Not to be promoting others or anything but 2 accounts I follow that are definitely worth looking into by you guys are kinginculver who i'm just realizing now when I put the @ is on here so hi @KingInCulver and Ryan!  this would probably explain why I like you guys so much, you know what you're doing! And turtlewhisperer5 with Smokey the RT and many box turtles.


----------



## KingInCulver (Jun 27, 2014)

Interesting! I got a notice on my phone that I was tagged here. yes, we are on Instagram using the same handle: KinginCulver.
When anyone asks about Ryan, I redirect them here for info. It's been a helpful tool.
Sometimes you just want to look at pictures.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jun 27, 2014)

I post pictures of my Littlefoot on my account, though it's also my personal account, so non-turtley things may pop up now and then. If anyone wants to follow me, I'm @jessicaolk.


----------



## smarch (Jun 27, 2014)

KingInCulver said:


> Interesting! I got a notice on my phone that I was tagged here. yes, we are on Instagram using the same handle: KinginCulver.
> When anyone asks about Ryan, I redirect them here for info. It's been a helpful tool.
> Sometimes you just want to look at pictures.


 I still just think its cool that we ended up following each other and tahdah just now I find out we're both on here, the internet reminds me often that its a small world 
Though now that I think of it I think I remember a specific super long beak situation you referred the owner here... wonder why that didn't clue me in  Its often easier just to hit up instagram for tortoise picture than to surf though the forums in the photo section.


----------



## Flipper (Jun 27, 2014)

Lira said:


> Thanks to this thread, Lira now has an insta hashtag #vidadalira (Lira's life, in Portuguese).
> Also lots of new friends like George.


Can't find you? I'm aub_k


----------



## Lira (Jun 27, 2014)

Flipper said:


> Can't find you? I'm aub_k


Yes you did @Flipper, you're following me and Lira. My insta is BondosaAruanda. Just made the hashtag for Lira because I have lots of bass and music pics on my account too, that may not interest tortoise peeps.


----------



## Flipper (Jun 27, 2014)

Lira said:


> Yes you did @Flipper, you're following me and Lira. My insta is BondosaAruanda. Just made the hashtag for Lira because I have lots of bass and music pics on my account too, that may not interest tortoise peeps.


:rofl thanks! Instagram still throws me for a loop! Hi!


----------

